# New Chat.......



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, it's not new, it's still Gabbly, but there a link at the top of the forums page....CHECK IT OUT!!
you have "HOME" "WELCOM" "PIGEON-TALK" CHAT..ETC......


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Must be blinder than I thought! Don't see anything...

Not looking in right place???


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Look across the top of the page......HOME......WELCOME....PIGEON-TALK.......CHAT

OOPS>>>>>>>>it's not the home page.......sorry...........it's at the top of the forums page


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Renee,
On top of whos homepage? I can't find it!?


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I think we are ALL full of feather dust!!! I can't seem to find it either!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thank you NONA.......LOL


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Waaahh! I don't get it!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AS ALWAYS! The hardest ones to find, are the one in FRONT OF MY FACE!!

Thanks, Nona...what were you saying about lack of computer skills?? 

You gonna jump in with the rest of the *TROLLS*?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I"m so lonely.............I could cry........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ABOVE the top of the POSTS is "PIGEON TALK" with a white pigeon on each side.

*ABOVE* them - in the BLUE space - are the words across the top that say:

HOME WELCOME PIGEON-TALK _CHAT_ *PIGEON LIFE* THE LOFT RESOURCES ART GALLERY EMAIL

Hope this helps...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

little bird said:


> Aren"t All Those Birds Up There New Too??????



yep........a brand new flock of piggies....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> I"m so lonely.............I could cry........



*WHY????* 

We are all here!

OOPS! Or is it because you are the ONLY ONE *IN* the *TROLL* cave at the moment?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

little bird said:


> Nope..........still Can"t Figure How To "talk" I Can Get There But That's All. It's Not Me......it's This Dumb Uneducated Computer Aline Gave Me.!!



OK, you computer whizzes out there...Little Bird needs HELP!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What do you need??


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

So does Little Cricket... no song in my heart, no "CHAT" in my clouds...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

As soon as you get in...you need to type your name.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket said:


> So does Little Cricket... no song in my heart, no "CHAT" in my clouds...


Maybe you need to leave the site and come back on. Googull added some stuff for 911 and I couldn't "see" it......but I logged of and logged back one and whala....there it was. Try that. If you were on line when the new Chat link was added, you may not be able to see it.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I just went there from my old link I had added to my favorites, and I was the only gabber... did I miss all of you? I will try to log off Renee... in the meantime, go check out my new post of photos of your ol pals!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Cricket said:


> So does Little Cricket... no song in my heart, no "CHAT" in my clouds...



There's gotta be, Cricket - I think!

When you posted your above note, did you look UP the screen to the thin area of *blue* (NOT the gray/blue w/"Reply to Thread")?? You will see the words then AND will also see them when you aren't posting!

I never paid any attention before..."tunnel" vision???


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

What????? Where am I???? I'm lost!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Maybe you need to leave the site and come back on. Googull added some stuff for 911 and I couldn't "see" it......but I logged of and logged back one and whala....there it was. Try that. If you were on line when the new Chat link was added, you may not be able to see it.



NOW I find that out! OBVIOUSLY I had logged back in at the proper time! *SIGH" SORRY, Cricket!!

Well, as my computer "guru" tells me...when in doubt, LOG OUT and then back in!! Can solve a multitude of "sins!"


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> There's gotta be, Cricket - I think!
> 
> When you posted your above note, did you look UP the screen to the thin area of *blue* (NOT the gray/blue w/"Reply to Thread")?? You will see the words then AND will also see them when you aren't posting!
> 
> I never paid any attention before..."tunnel" vision???


There are a few glitches in this Gabbly thing......one is you may enter the chat room and it appears you are the only one there. Just post something. If someone is there, they will reply. I kept going in last night thinking I was the only one.....but others were there.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I'll try again after a shower... cleaned Raptor Aviaries today and I have mouse parts in my hair! Ick! Besides that, I did log out and then back on... to no avail. I think it might be a sign to shower Raptor lunch off of myself. BTW, Loki, the northern Raven bowed his head at me today and uttered "Love"... my heart is still racing. Thanks all for trying to get me there.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> There are a few glitches in this Gabbly thing......one is you may enter the chat room and it appears you are the only one there. Just post something. If someone is there, they will reply. I kept going in last night thinking I was the only one.....but others were there.


Sorry, Renee, can't help myself! CAN I NAME 'EM or WHAT?!

*TROLLS* indeed...IN the CAVE...Now you see 'em, now you don't!!! ROFL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket, I know what your problem is.........if you log onto Gabbly through the old post link, the menu that we are talking about doesn't show up. I just remembered that. If you will log off completely and come back to Pigeon Talk, you'll see what we are talking about


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Sorry, Renee, can't help myself! CAN I NAME 'EM or WHAT?!
> 
> *TROLLS* indeed...IN the CAVE...Now you see 'em, now you don't!!! ROFL



You are too funny..................


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I am still lost and confused. I logged off and back on. Still no see?

I noticed the added pretty pigeons on top though.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Me too Victor... lets start our own Chat Room, hmph...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket said:


> Me too Victor... lets start our own Chat Room, hmph...


Hey, I thought you went to shower the mice parts.......LOL
I saw the pics by the way. They are great


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Me shower N.O.W!!! ugh!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

STILL BUGGY, guys!!

Be patient...someone needs to talk about BUGS. Might take awhile before everyone gets the hang of this newfangled Chat...

Meanwhile, I'm just gonna sit OUT here and WATCH...and WAIT...uh, OK, AND LAUGH (sorry, kinda!)!! 

*SIGH* Never seen it to fail...when the KISS principle is not activited, chaos results and can reign...

all kidding aside...I DO hope all you *TROLLers* are back in the cave soon and chatting away! I know how hard it can be...once one has had a taste of "cake," who wants to go back to "none!"


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm going back to Pidgey's world of ill pijies. I am totally lost in this thread.


----------



## googull (Jun 21, 2004)

*Link*

Goto http://www.pigeon-life.net/index.html and hit refresh F5 until you see menu item CHAT.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> I'm going back to Pidgey's world of ill pijies. I am totally lost in this thread.


OMG! Am I prophetic or WHAT??!!  

I SAID there were ROACHES (a.k.a. BUGS!) in the CAVE!! And ONE member, in particular, really LAUGHED at me. Now, who has the last laugh, Pidgey???

OK, WHO is the best "exterminator" around??? Let's send in Pidgey - he'll be RIGHT at home!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You can also just type www.pigeons.biz in your browser, Enter when the time comes (or click that link) and it'll go right there. Along the top are the words already mentioned including the Chat button that you can just click on. For most of you that haven't been able to find it, it's because you rarely if ever actually go to the Pigeons-Life.net homepage. I never do--I always come straight to the forums so I wouldn't have seen it either. Anyway, give that a try.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, just look at all the fun you miss when you stop for dinner! Three pages of chat talk.  

It is showing on my screen. Shi, you are getting sleeeeeeeeeepy, you are gooooooooing into the chat room. Sleeeeeeeepy, etc. Now, go to the top and click it on. We'll be there to catch you.

Googull - thank you.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Gracias Senior Pidgey and Goodgull. I found it. 

I wondered about the home page. Once uopn a time were we able to click on the PigeonTalk area above and it would direct us there. It won't now.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

The "pigeons" just popped up now on my screen. Thought everyone was talking about the usual faint, small, background ones. These look terrific and add a lot of pizazz to the site.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Googull, 

That's terrific how you implemented the chat link to gabbly onto the forum's homepage! I really like how you seperated the chats into three different "rooms" too...Excellent idea!!!!

I think a chat was long overdue for this forum and many members had inquired about this over the years. And a special thanks to Christina as well for finding this for us


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

QUESTIONS:

- Where did the "Gabbly" site originate?

- How do you know it's "safe?"

- What's to prevent someone coming in w/a computer virus?

- If someone is not welcome, for whatever reason, how do you get rid of them?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Shi, 

Here is the link to the gabbly homepage and where you can read FAQ's etc.

http://home.gabbly.com/


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Already went there...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Shi, 

Well I can't answer all your questions. I don't know how the Gabbly chat was developed or by who. I think it's relatively safe because there is no software to download and it's a very basic chat. The people that would be in the chat would be people from this forum. Each chat "room" is specific to the website it's linked to. So, I can't imagine a hacker coming to pigeon talk or typing in the link from the Gabbly homepage specifically to hack the chat in here. In the FAQ's on the website, it tells you how to "mute" anyone that you don't want to communicate with.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OK...many thanks for your time!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Shi,

Our chat room is not in a troll cave. It is on a Caribbean beach. The sun is bright, and the water is warm. Just stick your big toe in first.

Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Feather, 

Come join Victor and I in the chit-chat room


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi all~ Well, I THINK I have the Chat concept figured out now. 
The last time I was on Chat mode was some 13 years ago when we got out 1st home system. AOL had or maybe still do, chat forum called "Parents R Us" and another one I used to visit was a music room. It was fun for a while, but the newness went away.

Though this feature is nice especially since we all already discuss mainly pigeon related topics and can "visit" in chat mode...really neat.

I just chatted with Brad about work stuff of all things, but it was nice. I thought I had it rough working mainly 2pm to 10 pm, but he words the real graveyard shift.

I miss the edit function and spell check feature. Live chat does not allow that luxury, at least not on this one, but still nice though.

I can see where it can aid in shipping pigeons or medical problems, though I hope it does not replace the posting material where we can all learn from reading situations that come up with our pigeons and other birds.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Feather...*

*Go to POST # 36 on this thread, click on it and go to Chit Chat!*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

little bird said:


> Nope..........still Can"t Figure How To "talk" I Can Get There But That's All. It's Not Me......it's This Dumb Uneducated Computer Aline Gave Me.!!


Well, I see you figured out the Chat room last night. I wasn't on, but the converstion was still there from last night. Good for you!!!


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> I SAID there were ROACHES (a.k.a. BUGS!) in the CAVE!! *And ONE member, in particular, really LAUGHED at me*. Now, who has the last laugh, Pidgey???
> 
> OK, WHO is the best "exterminator" around??? Let's send in Pidgey - he'll be RIGHT at home!


 HMMMM.... wonder who _that _could be? Feather?! Did you laugh at Shi?!!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Renee,

Just the thought of you crying in that lonely chat room all by yourself broke my heart. With the help of Victor and Brad I rushed to your rescue, only to find that you were long gone.

I still want to hear about your seven ribbions you won Sunday, and of coarse Gabby and Suzi.

Till we chat again,

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Shi,
> 
> *Our chat room is not in a troll cave*. It is on a Caribbean beach. The sun is bright, and the water is warm. Just stick your big toe in first.
> 
> Feather



*OK*... 

I will always consider people in Chat Room(s) as *TROLLS*, however. The name just came to me and so did the words *TROLL* stands for. 

Please know that this is NOT negative and the word TROLL also has other meanings (which apply) than just people in a cave.

I do not mean to offend and hope this is understood...

Cheers! I'll have whatever you are drinking!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *OK*...
> 
> I will always consider people in Chat Room(s) as *TROLLS*, however. The name just came to me and so did the words *TROLL* stands for.
> 
> ...


I'll forgive you. ......I've been called worse!!!


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I geuss this thing realy did turn out usefull ...

Yes I'm still on PT but avoiding a a certain member.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Alice,

No I wouldn't laugh at Shi. I usually laugh with her. 

But, I do think that those big bugs are kinda cute. They sure have long antlers.

Feather


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

little bird said:


> Antlers?????????Feather?????????on a cockroach??????
> Could you mean antennae???


Well yes I guess I did. But antennae sounds so buggish, and knowing how fond everyone is of reindeer this time of year, I thought it would help Shi's pilgrimage onto our beach.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather doesn't THINK like the rest of us! THAT'S one of the reasons I think she's JUST SUPER! Never know what to expect! We make a great SPP pair!  

AND, that means that Scorpio Power AND the Caped One (Squeaks) will be flyin' in via seed hole to have fun on the beach with her! There IS a nearby Cantina for liquid refreshment(s), right??  

Hi Licha - actually, Pidgey is the best stomper around and I volunteered his services, NOT to kill, but to stomp loud enough to SCARE the roaches (bugs) away! AND, by his own admission, now that he's PUDGY PIDGEY, he should/could do a bang-up job! 

(That ANTLER vision on those roaches sure took a LOT of the scare away...because I'm LAUGHING so hard!! THANKS, Feather!! Have you considered a career in Psychology or Psychiatry to help people with fear phobias??)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

little bird said:


> Sorry---didn't mean to butt in on an inside joke!!!!!!!!


Now, I AM the one going ???????? WHAT INSIDE JOKE??  

Tell me 'cause I want to know... 

No "inside" that I know of...unless Feather knows something I don't!


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

Feather said:


> But, I do think that those big bugs are kinda cute. They sure have long antlers.
> 
> Feather


EEEEEEYOUUUUUUUUU ! a COCKROACH


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Now, I AM the one going ???????? WHAT INSIDE JOKE??
> 
> Tell me 'cause I want to know...
> 
> No "inside" that I know of...unless Feather knows something I don't!



I don't know nuthin! 
Little Bird, no one butts in. We are all family and everything is out in the open. 

Cool Pigeon, you taught me how to spell a new word. But don't say it so loud. You will hurt that lil bugs feelings.

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Feather, I'm not Coolpigeon, but you sure tickle my funnybone.


----------

